# Contador de Alta Velocidad para CPM2A



## Nandaosito (Feb 28, 2008)

Hola a todos. Cómo están? Soy Fernanda De Ecuador Les cuento que estoy haciendo un proyecto llamado High Speed Perforadora con un programa elaborado en CX-Programmer que me permita usar el modo incremental del contador de alta velocidad (High Speed Counter)
del  CPM2A -60CDT-D, este PLC permite en su entrada IR0000 hasta 20 KHz que es la frecuencia que se necesita. Lo que tengo es un encoder conectado a la entrada IR000 del CPM2A, y necesito que cada pulso que genera el encoder vaya incrementando los valores de un contador
y con este  contador  generar  un tren de pulsos  que  utilizaré en el resto de programa.

He leído varios manuales y he desarrollado un programa tomando en cuenta  el procedimiento para utilizar 
el contador de alta velocidad indicado en el manual. Es decir:

1.- Selecciono el modo de entrada y el método de reset de la siguiente forma:  
       En el CX-Programmer voy a PLC---->Editar---->Configuración---->Contador de Alta Velocidad
       Aquí selecciono en:   Restaurar Contador--------->Restaurar Software y Fase Cero
                                      Contador Alta Velocidad---->Utilizar Contador Sincronizado de pulsos(300 Hz a 20KHz)
                                      Modo Contador-------------->Modo Incremental (20KHz)
2.-Selecciono el Método de Control de Interrupción de la siguiente forma:
       Seleccioné la interrupción por control de valor objeto utilizando el ejemplo del Manual:
                 Cat. No. W353-E1-05
                 SYSMAC
                 CPM1/CPM1A/CPM2A/CPM2C/SRM! (-V2)
                 Programmable Controllers
                 Programming Manual
                 Página 63(80 of 612)
3.- Conecté las Entradas 00000, 00001, 00002
        Tengo un rotary encoder de Koyo (TRD-J) de 1000 P/R conectado a la entrada 00000 del PLC y un switch on/off conectado a la entrada 00002 para reset.
4.- Setup del PLC DM6642 de la siguiente manera.
         DM6642 (Bits 08 a 15 = 1)
         DM6642 (Bits 00 a 03 = 3) (Modo Incremental)
         DM6642 (Bits 04 a 07 = 0) (Reset Fase Cero + Reset por Software )
5.- Cree el Programa con:    CTBL (63)
                                             INI (61)
                                             PRV (62)
                                             SBN (92)
                                             RET (93)
Luego Hago esto:

1.- El encoder que tengo tiene 3 terminales 1) y 2) Conectado a una fuente de 24 VDC y 
     						      3) (Out) conectado al PLC (00.0).
2.- Hago la configuración del programa para Modo Incremental, Reset por Fase + Soft.
3.- Cargo el programa en al PLC.
4.- Apago y prendo el PLC
5.- Pongo en Modo Monitor
6.- Muevo el Encoder
7.- Abro la ventana de la Memoria
8.- Transfiero los datos desde el PLC y no tengo ningún dato. Por Ejemplo:
			- En DM200 que es el área de memoria de la instrucción PRV
			- En SR248 y SR249 que es donde debería ver esta señal sin poner ninguna instrucción ni nada  tampoco hay nada solo 0000

Tengo un programa que ya funciona pero para un PLC Koyo, el problema es que este acepta solo 5KHz y para la aplicación necesito 20 KHZ que es lo que tiene PLC de OMRON.
En esa aplicación se debe igual grabar los valores requeridos en una tabla y cuando estos coincidan con la cuenta su respectivo relé se enciende hasta pasar a otro número.
Tiene un contador rápido donde yo veo cómo va cambiando la cuenta y a este Contador es al que reseteo con su misma señal. Con esto genero un tren de pulsos que utilizo en el resto del programa.  
Debo hacer lo mismo con este otro PLC de OMRON, pero es frustrante que ni siquiera pueda ver la señal del encoder.

 Mis preguntas:
1.- Hay algún contador como CNT pero mas rápido que coja la señal del encoder o esto se hace internamente? 
2.-Existen relés especiales que se vayan prendiendo conforme coincidan con la cuenta? 

3.-Cuando entro a la pantalla de la Memoria del PLC y voy a DM6642 para cambiar los datos de lDM6642 envío estos datos al PLC pero no estoy segura si los recibe.


Por favor si alguien me puede indicar qué estoy haciendo mal o me de alguna sugerencia le agradeceré muchísimo.

Saludos desde Ecuador


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 28, 2008)

1) por que dices que no puedes ver el conteo del encoder? mira en el canal 248 y se ven los pulsos del encoder...ademas usando la funcion move al bit 252.00 lo reseteas...


----------



## Nandaosito (Feb 28, 2008)

Te cuento que he hecho todo para poder ver los pulsos del encoder en SR248 y SR249 pero no veo nada. La verdad ya no se qué hacer. 
Selecciono el modo de entrada y el método de reset de la siguiente forma:  
En el CX-Programmer voy a PLC---->Editar---->Configuración---->Contador de Alta Velocidad. Aquí selecciono:
- Restaurar Software y Fase Cero
- Usar como Contador de alta. 
- Modo Incremental (20KHz)
Transfiero el programa al PLC, luego lo apago y lo prendo y nada que ver. 
El encoder también está bien conectado porque cuando el programa está en modo RUN o Monitor y muevo el encoder los valores de los registros de las instrucciones CTBL , INI o PRV cambian de 0 a 1 y viceversa. 
Además puse una línea con un contacto normalmente abierto de la entrada 0.00 (Donde se recibe la señal del Encoder) conectado a un contador CNT 000, con un valor de # 64. y si muevo despacio el encoder aquí se ve claramente la cuenta, y lo reseteo con el mismo contacto de CNT000. Asi que cuenta desde 64 hasta 0 y se resetea. 
Pero esto no me sirve porque el encoder tiene que funcionar super rápido (10 KHZ). 
Por eso opté por  utilizar este PLC.  
Si me pueden indicar por favor qué mas puedo hacer para ver qué estoy haciendo mal, les agradecería mucho.

Saludos desde Ecuador


----------



## Nandaosito (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola a todos por fin he podido terminar el programa del Contador Rápido para el PLC CPM2A funciona muy bien. 
Pero ahora tengo un pequeño problema, necesito usar las funciones de expansión concretamente el Timer de Muy Alta Velocidad (TMHH), el manual indica que se debe asignar un código para poder añadir esta instrucción, esto lo hice bien porque a partir de esta elección la instrucción en el programa dejó de mostrarse de color rojo. 

Luego el manual también menciona que se debe setear los bits del 8 al 11 de DM 6602 a 1, pero cuando hago esto y cargo el programa y apago y prendo el PLC, tengo un error.

Ahora, el manual hace referencia a ese error como error de seteo, por lo que pongo solo el bit 8 en 1, con esto no hay ningún error, pero el timer no hace nada, es decir no cuenta.

Mi pregunta es cómo puedo entonces usar estas funciones de expansión del CPM2A?

Si alguien pudiera ayudarme con esto, le agradecería mucho.

Saludos desde Ecuador…


----------

